# Need a Window Regulator



## knight1103 (Jun 25, 2008)

Any one have any good suggestions on were to purchase an OEM window regulator. I had replaced it previously with an aftermarket regulator but it did not last and never fit very well from the getgo. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
It is for a 1994 Nissan Maxima.

Thanks


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

knight1103 said:


> Any one have any good suggestions on were to purchase an OEM window regulator. I had replaced it previously with an aftermarket regulator but it did not last and never fit very well from the getgo. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> It is for a 1994 Nissan Maxima.
> 
> Thanks


let me guess you bought the last one off of ebay.
there are very high quality aftermarket untis available for alot less than the dealers cost.
I typically sell them for $40 plus shippping. never had a complaint on the quality of one.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Dealer one is around $75 and works perfectly every time, no fitment issues. For me that little assurance is worth the $30 extra.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

didn't realize the dealer had gotten that cheap


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

That is what I paid for one last summer. I can't imagine that I am special.


----------



## Exporter (Dec 1, 2009)

Just fixed my 07 Quest window regulator and purchased parts from courtesyparts.com (Courtesy Nissan). They were great to work with over the phone; price was around $70 for regulator.

The job is such a pain I dont know why anyone would want to put non OEM parts in and have to do it again.


----------

